# NEVER F with Ambien!



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 12, 2011)

Bros,

If you need a sleep aid, I strongly urge all of yous to avoid this powerful hypnotic.  I would rate is as possibly the most dangerous drug to profenol, which kilt Michael Jackson.  Lemme share an experience.

I deal with insomnia off and on, and on occasion, I'll dabble with sleep aids.  My favourite is a chem called estazolam, which is a mild benzo.  Only problem is that is similar to xanny, si it's highly addictive.  Ambien is a fairly good alternative, but the benefits come at a price, as it is a hypnotic.  Side effects include sleep walking and many other bizarre physical activities, whilst you're still in a deep state of REM sleep.

So, lemme tell you about my ordeal with this hypnotic just last nite.  After a long week of work, I decided to buy a bottle of hooch on the way back.  It takes me 90 min to get back from work to home.  So, I grabbed a bottle, took a few swigs, then hit up McDees before heading back.  I had a nice buzz going around bed time.  TO make sure I got a good night's sleep, I threw back 3 pills (equivilent to ambien).  This was around 10:00.  Apparently, I dreamed that I was still having insomnia, so I got up and swallowed the other 7 pills.  This put me into a further hypnotic stat.  I continued to dream that I was still having insomnia, so I got up, went to the den, turned up the TV loud as fuck, walked around out place smoking, hitting the bathrom, opening and shutting doors, which woke everyone up.  I even went through the wife's purse, looking for her other sleeping pills (estazolam, which is usually my preference). I actually found some sleep pills in her purse and stuffed them in my jacket pocket (had no memory of even putting on the jacket). Thank god I didn't take anymore pills whilst I was in the hypnotic state.  I stayed up, walking about the apartment, making lots of noise.  My son walked into the room and said "what are you doing?  It's midnight."  But, apparently, I was catatonic and didn't respond.  I still have no memory of any of this.  In fact, I have no memory whatsoever of ever getting out of bed last night.    

In the morning, I woke up around 7:30 and felt great, as if I'd had a great night's sleep and had not woken up at all.  But, according to the wife and kids, I'd had one hell of a busy night, over about 4 hours.  My only memory of the night was going to be at 10:30 and waking up at 7:30.  But, apparently, I'd had one helluva busy night.  Moral of the story, stay the fuck away from hypnotic sleep aids.  Thank god I didn't have any car keys.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 12, 2011)

I'd say you need to lay off the hooch...


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 12, 2011)

I occasionally take a zolpidem(generic name for ambien) and I never really get any sides. However I take a extremely low dose because I hate taking sleeping pills. I also have temazepam which is even milder than what you have and it has a shorter half life.


----------



## gym66 (Nov 12, 2011)

lol I had a roommate have a similar experience.  I take one ambien a night for months now.  I do not drink ever.  We just need to be careful with shit like this.  I am glad you are alright.

I was trying to go one night for work in the morning.  My roommate had his music as load as it goes.  I was like what the fuck h must be drunk.  I get up go in his room and this fucker had porn on, music blast, butt naked, doing curls all fucked up. lmfao this happened twice before he stopped taking the ambien.  the fucker was getting his scripted and snorting 4 at a time.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 12, 2011)

I'd say no more booze and sleeping pill combos bro lol! Try weed it's cheaper and you wont od lol!!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 12, 2011)

Damn Gears you were tripping hard! Hell I thought two doxylamine tablets produced some crazy hallucinations


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 12, 2011)

The booze was probably the little bit that put it all over the top.  

I was taking ambien for literally several years before I stopped.  Worst thing I did was hopping in my brother-in-law's big rig and going for a little drive.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 12, 2011)

i read enough about ambien just on this forum that there's no way i'd ever take it. there are videos on youtube of people fucked up on it doing crazy shit.


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh come on LW, everybody's doing it      You know you wanna.


----------



## LightBearer (Nov 12, 2011)

damn bro good thing you didnt get into the car while sleepwalking
a over the summer, my brother took ambien ( not sure how many) and hallucinated that his friends had been dropped off to the house in a helicopter, then said my mom busted in the door and chased all his friends away (he's 36)  then he was walking around the backyard looking for something for an hour
ambien is not to be fucked with


----------



## slow-90lx (Nov 12, 2011)

I get scipts for ambien all the time. Only on occasion have I had sides with it.

My ex gf took one once and was tripping some balls on it. She must of fought the urge to fall asleep and was seeing shit. Should of took advantage of the situation because the next morning, she didnt remember shit!  She was definitely out of it, lol...


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 12, 2011)

It was probably the shit they put in those Chinese Mcdonald burgers.  You do live in China right?  After seeing on the news all of the food scandals going on in those countries I'd be scared to eat anything lol.


----------



## forwardhk (Nov 12, 2011)

Yup, know it well and have had my own problems with it. Really an issue if you dont lie down after taking it so you fast to sleep. If you sty awake you most def do get weird for sure!!!

Following is info on side effects from Wikipedia:

Some users have reported unexplained sleepwalking[17]  while using zolpidem, and a few have reported driving, binge eating,  sleep talking, and performing other daily tasks while sleeping. Research  by Australia's National Prescribing Service found that these events occur mostly after the first dosage taken or within a few days of starting therapy.[18] Rare reports of sexual parasomnia episodes related to zolpidem intake have also been reported.[19]  The sleepwalker can sometimes perform these tasks as normally as they  might if they were awake. They can sometimes carry on complex  conversations and respond appropriately to questions or statements so  much so that the observer may believe the sleepwalker to be awake. This  is similar to, but unlike, typical sleep talking, which can usually be  identified easily and is characterised by incoherent speech that often  has no relevance to the situation or that is so disorganised as to be  completely unintelligible. Those under the influence of this medication  may seem fully aware of their environment even though they are still  asleep. This can bring about concerns for the safety of the sleepwalker  and others. These side-effects may be related to the mechanism that also  causes zolpidem to produce its hypnotic properties.[20]  It is unclear whether the drug is responsible for the behavior, but a  class-action lawsuit was filed against Sanofi-Aventis in March 2006 on  behalf of those that reported symptoms.[21]  It is possible some users believe they were asleep during events they  interacted in because they do not remember the events, due to the  short-term memory loss and anterograde amnesia side-effects.

Best to try to live without it.


----------



## S_walker (Nov 12, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I'd say no more booze and sleeping pill combos bro lol! *Try weed it's cheaper and you wont od* lol!!







^^ this works if you can swing it! unfortunately for me my work doesn't allow due to drug policy. Anyhow I've taken ambien and the generic and had episodes of sleep walking. My wife has woke me up a few times at the garage door in my underwear with car keys in hand. LOL I guess I was going to work? I'll get up from sleep occasionally then make a few steps and wonder where or what I was about to do. Drop the booze or the pills bro!


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 12, 2011)

slow-90lx said:


> I get scipts for ambien all the time. Only on occasion have I had sides with it.
> 
> My ex gf took one once and was tripping some balls on it. She must of fought the urge to fall asleep and was seeing shit. Should of took advantage of the situation because the next morning, she didnt remember shit!  She was definitely out of it, lol...



Take one then watch tv for a little while before going to bed.  For me, at least, the picture on the tv takes on a 3d appearance.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 12, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## exphys88 (Nov 14, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> YouTube Video



Awesome! "my arm is gathering the electricity"


----------



## jagbender (Nov 15, 2011)

Post thumbs up if you can read this


----------



## colochine (Nov 15, 2011)

"thumbs up"

From my phone no emoticons.


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 15, 2011)

Ambien is the bomb. Y'all are lightweights.


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 15, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> ...temazepam....



^ this is a good sleep aid. It goes by the name of Restoril. Take two and youll get a nice buzz then Its lights outs. Very mild and super cheap. I pay no more that $10 generic for 60 caps. Sometimes Ill take a few Ambien and see how long I can masturbate before I pass out.


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 15, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> ^ this is a good sleep aid. It goes by the name of Restoril. Take two and youll get a nice buzz then Its lights outs. Very mild and super cheap. I pay no more that $10 generic for 60 caps. Sometimes Ill take a few Ambien and see how long I can masturbate before I pass out.


 
Funny. My friend told me and my GF that him and his girl would take an ambien and have anal. He said it was awesome.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## PappyMason (Nov 15, 2011)

ambien + alcohol = hell of a night (not suggested tho)


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 15, 2011)

Ambien. Side affects may include, loose butthole, masturbation, wild uncomfortable spluge, wife beating and bro love.


----------



## grynch888 (Nov 15, 2011)

i love the shit. it makes me wake up in the middle of the night and run into walls. i kick and punch at things that are not there. pretend things that are not happening. and my favorite part is cleaning all the piss and shit all over the corners the next morning...


----------



## daisygirl18 (Nov 15, 2011)

I wish I was still scripted to ambien stuff works good when your on tren nothing else works for me i'll wake up and do something I don't remember  like eat alot of food


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 15, 2011)

Does it build muscle? LOL


----------



## bombboogie (Nov 15, 2011)

Ambien is well known for this side effect, but some may not know the other part of it.

During the Tiger Woods high jinx, it was mentioned that they both took Ambien for a higher level of sexy time fun. Not saying for anyone to try it, just throwing it out there if no one knew about it.


----------



## big60235 (Nov 15, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Ambien is the bomb. Y'all are lightweights.



I love Ambien and have taken it daily for 8 years and have never had a issue but it only works for about 4-5 hours for me then I'm wide awake. Lack of memory is a very common side effect of Ambein. I actually get the best nights sleep with 1 Ambien, 1 Xanax, and cocktail that will put me out for 6-7 hours. 

As you read through the previous posts the common fact with having issues is improper administration. It is commonly snorted which forces mass amount of the drug into your system all at once or taking multiple pills does the same thing just over a longer period. Many prescription medications are very dangerous if taken improperly. How about not blaming the drug for your stupidity. You are the same type of person that wants to take my guns because they kill people...when in reality with that stupid logic they obviously need to kill one more dumb muthafucker because my guns have only killed dinner. Stupid gangbanger kill people not guns.


----------



## big60235 (Nov 15, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Post thumbs up if you can read this


----------



## Deity (Nov 15, 2011)

So if an individual has chronic dreams about harming others they should avoid this drug especialy with alchohal? And yes, serious question.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 15, 2011)

Deity said:


> So if an individual has chronic dreams about homosexual encounters involving hairy bears and other large males they should avoid this drug especialy with alchohal? And yes, serious question.



^^^^no, they should be beaten with a phonebook and thrown into a padded room, like d-latsky was..


----------



## Deity (Nov 15, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> ^^^^no, they should be beaten with a phonebook and thrown into a padded room, like d-latsky was..


 Thank you.. now I am rock hard.


----------

